# Fishing with the grandkids



## C2C (Mar 17, 2012)

I went fishing again this evening with the grandkids and we had a blast ..in 2 hrs the 4 of them caught 7 whitefish and 21 huge suckers ..they don't care what they catch , a fish is a fish ..
No fancy equipment, a jighead, a night crawler and a stick for a rod..priceless









Sent from my SM-G930W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## hassell (Feb 9, 2010)

And a pair of pliers. Another great pic., I think some of those suckers would be perfect for show & tell at school.


----------



## C2C (Mar 17, 2012)

hassell said:


> And a pair of pliers. Another great pic., I think some of those suckers would be perfect for show & tell at school.


Forgot that Rick ..this the hook that Walker used , it finally broke ..he caught his first fish the night before on it..a walleye .









Sent from my SM-G930W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

Them carp are good eating. Fine bones, but use care in cleaning, soak in milk for a few hours. Bread them and fry em up !


----------



## C2C (Mar 17, 2012)

You are probably right Don , but I'm not gonna waste the milk ..lol. I took them up on a big snow drift and left them for a couple eagles . Maybe it will keep them away from the pheasants for a day .


----------



## azpredator... (Feb 15, 2018)

youngdon said:


> Them carp are good eating. Fine bones, but use care in cleaning, soak in milk for a few hours. Bread them and fry em up !


Carp? Nope those are suckers Don, carp is in the Cypranidae family and Suckers are in the Catostomidae family ????.


----------



## azpredator... (Feb 15, 2018)

Nice C2C... C2C my dad would pickle suckers and damn if they didn't taste exactly like pickled herring. They have a nice firm white meat when pickled.


----------



## C2C (Mar 17, 2012)

Well round 2 today with the rest of the grandkids was even more successful than yesterday.. A beautiful day and 4 more grandsons caught there first fish .. 10 whitefish and 40 more suckers ..not all pictured. A day I won't soon forget .Season ends tomorrow so I will give one last try for a legal walleye .









Sent from my SM-G930W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

Set snares !


----------



## glenway (Mar 27, 2011)

Too much fun, Cam!

You're right about those suckers, Eric. They do contain some bones that can be problematic but not if one knows what he's doing with a knife. Similar to pike with the "Y" bones. They can be ground up into patties without bone issues.

They're a favorite smoked, too.

Used to trout fish in northern Michigan on Houghton Creek near Rose City. An old man allowed us to camp on his land along the water and we cleaned it better than we found it, so he liked us. I offered him some brown trout for his generosity, but he only wanted the suckers. They usually run the rivers in April here.


----------



## hassell (Feb 9, 2010)

Another great pic., you'll be dragging along a portable fence to hang them on next !!


----------



## C2C (Mar 17, 2012)

Snares and a fence .. HAHAHAHAHA.. After the kids went home and I had a chance to pick up a rod myself i set up in hopes of catching a twilight walleye or 2 . Put a 3" minnow down a hole and after a few minutes and a couple slow jigs I had a bite .. Sure enough up comes another sucker ... on a minnow ...gotta be a fluke , so jig heads back to the bottom and in 2 minutes another soft tug . Another sucker .. I packed up and went home to check cows . :nut:


----------

